# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Αγορά arduino

## mtzag

Τι arduino πρεπει να αγορασω για να μπορω να οδηγώ μια led display με 11 pins 3 digits 7 segments σαν αυτη http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-0-36-7-S...item3f1c8627c5
ή μια oled σαν αυτη http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-95-inch-Sc...item2575310bfb
να μπορω να μετραω ταση/αντισταση κτλπ και να μπορω να βγαλω τον μΕ και να τον εχω μετα ως αυτονομο στο κυκλωμα χωρις το board του arduino.

Ειναι καλυτερα αυτα να τα κανω με arduino η απευθειας με τον atmel μΕ χωρια να μπλεξω με arduino ?

Exω μπερδευτει γιατι υπαρχουνε παρα πολλα arduino και γινετε χαμος ...

Υπαρχει arduino που να μπορεις να του αλλαζεις μΕ και να βαζεις διαφορους απο μικρους μεχρι μεγαλους ?

----------


## mtzag

αγορασα αυτα 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360466098255...84.m1497.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320987553711...84.m1497.l2649

κανουνε και για isp avr programmers αυτα ?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Τι arduino πρεπει να αγορασω για να μπορω να οδηγώ μια led display με 11 pins 3 digits 7 segments σαν αυτη http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-0-36-7-S...item3f1c8627c5
> ή μια oled σαν αυτη http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-95-inch-Sc...item2575310bfb
> να μπορω να μετραω ταση/αντισταση κτλπ και να μπορω να βγαλω τον μΕ και να τον εχω μετα ως αυτονομο στο κυκλωμα χωρις το board του arduino.
> 
> Ειναι καλυτερα αυτα να τα κανω με arduino η απευθειας με τον atmel μΕ χωρια να μπλεξω με arduino ?
> 
> Exω μπερδευτει γιατι υπαρχουνε παρα πολλα arduino και γινετε χαμος ...
> 
> Υπαρχει arduino που να μπορεις να του αλλαζεις μΕ και να βαζεις διαφορους απο μικρους μεχρι μεγαλους ?



Γειά σου Μάνο,
 1) Το "ARDUINO" είναι στην ουσία ένας AVR στον οποίο έχουν προγραμματίσει ένα κομματι της μνήμης του, έτσι ώστε να διαβάζει την σειριακή του πόρτα και να μπορεί να δεχτεί προγραμματισμό απο την σειριακή. Ετσι μπορείς να τον συνδέσεις στην usb του PC και μέσω της ενσωματωμένης εξομοίωσης σειριακής που έχει, μπορείς να περάσεις τα HEX που έχεις πιο ευκολα. Αν έχεις ένα κανονικό programmer (π.χ. ATMEL AVR ISP MKII) μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις το AVR του Arduino κατευθείαν και να γλιτώσεις τα 2 - 3 Kb χώρου που πιάνει ο bootloader. Επίσης, με κανονικό programmer μπορείς να περάσεις το bootloader σε νεα τσιπάκια AVR (ATmega328p) και να τα κάνεις "συμβατα" με Arduino.
 2) Για τα δυο display που αναφέρεις, κάνουν όλα (μάλον) τα Arduino.
  3) Υπάρχουν πολές παραλαγές του Arduino. Τα πιο κλασικά που δουλεύουν παντού είναι τα "UNO" και "DUEMILENOVA" απο τα "μικρα" και το "ARDUINO MEGA 2560" το μεγάλο. (με πολύ περισσότερα Ι/Ο και αναλογικές πόρτες).
 4) Στα "μικρά" Arduino, μπορείς να αλάξεις τον επεξεργαστή και να βάλεις αλλο ΙΔΙΟ τσιπάκι, ώστε να γλυτώσεις τον επαναπρογραμματισμό, αλλα βασικά δεν έχει νόημα. Στο μεγάλο Arduino, το τσιπάκι είναι κολημένο στην πλακετα.






> αγορασα αυτα 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360466098255...84.m1497.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320987553711...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> κανουνε και για isp avr programmers αυτα ?



Με-γειά...   :Smile: 
 μια χαρά είναι.

----------

manolena (22-10-12)

----------


## mtzag

θελω να φτιαξω αυτο http://diy4fun.blogspot.gr/2009/01/s...r-for-avr.html
αλλα εχει πεσει το link με τα σχεδια της πλακετας μηπως τα εχει καποιος ευκαιρα ?

εχω φτιαξει και αυτο http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php
αλλα μολις ειδα οτι ο υπολογιστης μου δεν εχει σειριακη και παραγγειλα μια σειριακη pci

----------


## paul333

> θελω να φτιαξω αυτο http://diy4fun.blogspot.gr/2009/01/s...r-for-avr.html
> αλλα εχει πεσει το link με τα σχεδια της πλακετας μηπως τα εχει καποιος ευκαιρα ?
> 
> εχω φτιαξει και αυτο http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php
> αλλα μολις ειδα οτι ο υπολογιστης μου δεν εχει σειριακη και παραγγειλα μια σειριακη pci



παραγγειλες σειριακη pci και θα φτιαξεις αυτο?? αντι να αγορασεις ετοιμο προγραμματιστη usbasp απο ebay με usb
πανω κατω τα ιδια λεφτα θα εδινες.

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδιά, η ταπεινή μου άποψη (και δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθεί) είναι να κάνετε μια επένδυση και να αγοράσετε ΓΝΗΣΙΟΥΣ programmer.
 Το γνήσιο AVR ISP MKII θα σας βγεί περίπου 50 ευρώ στο ebay αλλα σας γλιτώνει απο ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ (μα πάρα πολλούς) μπελάδες.
 Σας το λέω εκ πείρας. Εδωσα ΠΑΡΑ πολλά λεφτά σε διάφορα "USBASP" και "κλόνους" ΜΚΙΙ και USB σειριακές και πολλά άλλα.
 ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο αυτά δεν δουλεβει ΣΩΣΤΑ σε όλες τις καταστάσεις, Τελικά, χάλασα καμια εκατοστή ευρώ σε διάφορους "programmer" μέχρι που τους πέταξα ΟΛΟΥΣ, πήρα τον γνήσιο ΜΚΙΙ και βρήκα την υγεία μου. Μετά πήρα και το PICKIT3 για να προγραμματίζω και PIC, φυσικά ΓΝΗΣΙΟ.
 Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι δύσκολοι καιροί, αλλά καλύτερα να κάνετε την επένδυση μια και καλή, παρα να πετάξετε τα λεφτά σας σε άχρηστα πράγματα... ΓΝΩΜΗ μου !!!!

----------


## mtzag

αυτο εδω κανει 13 δολαρια http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-programm...item43b4a21640
και λεει οτι ειναι κλωνος αραγε ειναι το ιδιο με το κανονικο ?

και ενας ποιο καλοις κλωνος με 25 δολαρια
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-AVRISP-m...item2569e6100c

εκτος της σειριακης που εφτιαξα πηρα και το usbasp και ειναι στο δρομο τωρα μου εβαλες αλλα φυτιλια με το mkII
και η ερωτηση παει το γνησιο με 50 ή αντιγραφη με 13 ή με τα 25 που ειναι και ποιο καλή  ?

----------


## SV1JRT

> αυτο εδω κανει 13 δολαρια http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-programm...item43b4a21640
> και λεει οτι ειναι κλωνος αραγε ειναι το ιδιο με το κανονικο ?
> 
> και ενας ποιο καλοις κλωνος με 25 δολαρια
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-AVRISP-m...item2569e6100c
> 
> εκτος της σειριακης που εφτιαξα πηρα και το usbasp και ειναι στο δρομο τωρα μου εβαλες αλλα φυτιλια με το mkII
> και η ερωτηση παει το γνησιο με 50 ή αντιγραφη με 13 ή με τα 25 που ειναι και ποιο καλή  ?




 Αυτό με τα 13$ το έχω αγοράσει....
 Είναι τελείως μάπα. Δεν έμεινα καθόλου ευχαρηστημένος. Αν θές στο χαρίζω να παίξεις.
 Το άλλο με τα 25$ δεν το έχω, αλλα δεν μου πολυ-αρέσει. Και στο φινάλε, αν δώσεις 25 δολάρια για τον "κλόνο" που είναι μια ξερή πλακέτα, δώσε κάτι παραπάνω και πάρε το γνήσιο..... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atmel-AT-AVR...item3a6e4487d1

----------


## mtzag

αλλο 25 αλλο 60 δολαρια .

Αυτο με τα 13 ναι ειναι μαπα απο οτι  βλεπω και δεν ειναι καν κλωνος αλλα αυτο με τα 25 φαινετε κανονικος  κλωνος οποτε ισως αξιζει γιατι λεει οτι το avr studio 6 το βλεπει σαν  mkII.

Σχετικα με το dk duino που πειρα την πατησα γιατι εχει τον  fake Prolific PL2303HX usb to serial controller prolific το εχει  μπλοκαρει στους νεους drivers


http://www.eevblog.com/forum/product...rial-adapters/
και
http://vk1od.net/software/ATB/PL2303.htm

----------


## SV1JRT

> *αλλο 25 αλλο 60 δολαρια* .
> 
> Ναι. Φαινομενικά έχεις δίκιο, αλλα 25 δολαρια το ένα, 15 δολαρια το άλλο 30 δολάρια το τρίτο, έχεις πληρώσει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ απο το γνήσιο και ΔΕΝ εχεις κάνει και την δουλειά ου, Ετσι την πάτησα εγώ. Και μετά τα έσκασα και πήρα το γνήσιο.
> 
> Αυτο με τα 13 ναι ειναι μαπα απο οτι βλεπω και δεν ειναι καν κλωνος αλλα αυτο με τα 25 φαινετε κανονικος κλωνος οποτε ισως αξιζει γιατι λεει οτι το avr studio 6 το βλεπει σαν mkII.
> 
> Δέν το έχω δοκιμάσει, οπότε δεν λέω τίποτα. Αν έχεις ψήθεί να το πάρεις, πάρτο και κάνε ένα review να ενημερωθούμε.
> 
> Σχετικα με το dk duino που πειρα την πατησα γιατι εχει τον fake Prolific PL2303HX usb to serial controller prolific το εχει μπλοκαρει στους νεους drivers
> ...




 Ετσι είναι. Στην διαφήμηση είναι ολα υπέροχα. Μολις δώσεις τα φράγκα βλέπεις τι μαμακία αγόρασες !!!

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mtzag

εκανα ομως δουλεια με το dkduino εβαλα ενα παλιο driver που δεν ειχε  μπλοκαρει η μαμα εταιρια τον καλπικο controller και παιζει οκ.

Εφτιαξα και μερικα προγραματακια και ειναι οκ με τον παλιο driver.

Απλα αν καποιος θελει arduino να μην παρει το dkduino γιατι θα ταλαιπωρηθει με πατεντες για να βαλει τον παλιο driver λογο του καλπικου PL2303HX controller

Βλεπω και μΕ atmel στο ebay απο hong kong σε καλες τιμες σε σχεση με mouser υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι και αυτοι fake ?

----------


## icman

καλησπερα και απο μενα,να πω και εγω μια γνωμη,μιας και με εκπλησει ολο και πιο πολυ καθε φορα που ασχολουμαι μαζι του..ο λογος ειναι το arduino uno..το αγορασα απο ελλαδα καπου στα 25 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα και μαζι με μια οθονη 16χ2  και μια breadboard και καποια καλωδιακια ποτενσιομετρα κ.λ.π δεν ξεφυγα το 50αρικο..θεωρω οτι μπορεισ να κανεις τα παντα μεσα απο ενα τετοιο,αρκει να υπαρχει ορεξη και χρονος για ψαξιμο.δεν εχω ασχοληθει πολυ καιρο..μολις καποιους μηνες και επισης δεν εχω ασχοληθει να περασω ολοκληρα κατεβατα σε κωδικες για προγραμματα,ομως πχ για να κανω ενα οργανο ψηφιακο η ενα θερμοστατη ψηφιακο κ.λ.π,μου φενεται γινεται πολυ ανετα..
Υ.Γ  Θελω πολυ και γω να δω και να ασχοληθω με dot matrix με 7segment led κ.λ.π.
Υ.Γ2 Αν αποφασισεις να ασχοληθεις με arduino,μπορω να σε βοηθησω οσο μπορω σε καποια πραγματα.Επισης προσατα βρηκα εναν κωδικα για να οδηγησεις τα 7segment display.

----------


## spyroslo

Καλησπέρα δείτε και εδώ www.Myarduino.gr τώρα το ξεκινάω...


Ευχαριστώ
Σ.Λουκακης 

Y.Γ μόλις το ολοκληρώσω θα κάνω επίσημη ανακοινωση και προσφορές για τα μελή του hlektronika.gr

----------


## katmadas

Πολυ ωραιο φαιναιτε!
Με το καλο...

----------

spyroslo (26-10-12)

----------


## mtzag

7 segments εβαλα μπροστα να φτιαχνω σημερα μια lib με multiplexing αν και εχω καιρο να ασχοληθω με c πιστευω θα τα καταφερω.
Αμα ξερεις προγραματισμο σε c/c++ το arduino ειναι παιχνιδακι

----------


## icman

μπραβο!με το καλο φιλε μου!

----------


## icman

> 7 segments εβαλα μπροστα να φτιαχνω σημερα μια lib με multiplexing αν και εχω καιρο να ασχοληθω με c πιστευω θα τα καταφερω.
> Αμα ξερεις προγραματισμο σε c/c++ το arduino ειναι παιχνιδακι



εγω παντως για να πω την αληθεια αν πριν 5 μηνες. αν μου ελεγες c εγω ελεγα b..lol!ολα στα ψαχτα και σιγα σιγα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλησπέρα δείτε και εδώ www.Myarduino.gr τώρα το ξεκινάω...
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> Σ.Λουκακης 
> 
> Y.Γ μόλις το ολοκληρώσω θα κάνω επίσημη ανακοινωση και προσφορές για τα μελή του hlektronika.gr




 Και τί σε κάνει να πιστεύεις οτι θα αγοράσουμε Arduino UNO απο εσένα με *26 Ευρώ*, την στιγμή που μπορούμε να το πάρουμε απο το ebay με *11 Ευρώ* τελικη τιμή, δηλαδή ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ απο τα μισά χρήματα απο ότι πουλάς εσύ ???
 (Η Arduino Mega2560 που εσύ το πουλάς *55 ευρώ*, ενώ στο ebay κοστίζει *ΜΟΛΙΣ 13.90* Ευρώ !!! ) 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNO-ATMEGA...item4abd642a73

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Nice-1...item27cc459ab2

----------

jtb (27-10-12)

----------


## spyroslo

> Και τί σε κάνει να πιστεύεις οτι θα αγοράσουμε Arduino UNO απο εσένα με *26 Ευρώ*, την στιγμή που μπορούμε να το πάρουμε απο το ebay με *11 Ευρώ* τελικη τιμή, δηλαδή ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ απο τα μισά χρήματα απο ότι πουλάς εσύ ???
>  (Η Arduino Mega2560 που εσύ το πουλάς *55 ευρώ*, ενώ στο ebay κοστίζει *ΜΟΛΙΣ 13.90* Ευρώ !!! ) 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNO-ATMEGA...item4abd642a73
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Nice-1...item27cc459ab2




Καλησπέρα δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις ανομία πράγματα και να βγάζεις συμπέρασμα...... 
τον κινεζο δύστυχος κανένας δεν μπορεί να το ανταγωνιστεί

----------


## plouf

> Και τί σε κάνει να πιστεύεις οτι θα αγοράσουμε Arduino UNO απο εσένα με *26 Ευρώ*, την στιγμή που μπορούμε να το πάρουμε απο το ebay με *11 Ευρώ* τελικη τιμή, δηλαδή ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ απο τα μισά χρήματα απο ότι πουλάς εσύ ???
>  (Η Arduino Mega2560 που εσύ το πουλάς *55 ευρώ*, ενώ στο ebay κοστίζει *ΜΟΛΙΣ 13.90* Ευρώ !!! ) 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNO-ATMEGA...item4abd642a73
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Nice-1...item27cc459ab2



εχει δικαιωμα να πιστευει οτι θελει και εσυ να παιρνεις απο οπου θελεις.. το νόημα του ποστ σου ? απλα α κραξεις?

----------


## SV1JRT

> εχει δικαιωμα να πιστευει οτι θελει και εσυ να παιρνεις απο οπου θελεις.. το νόημα του ποστ σου ? απλα α κραξεις?



 Δεν έχω όρεξη να "κράξω" κανέναν. Η ερώτηση που έθεσα είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ. Και την επαναλαμβάνω: ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ ΕΝΑ ARDUINO, 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΡIΣΚΩ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ E-SHOP ?? Ο κάθε ένας έχει δικαίωμα να πουλάει ΟΣΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ ή ΦΤΗΝΑ θέλει. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα σ' αυτό. Εγώ ρωτάω "ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ" για να το αγοράσω στην τριπλάσια τιμή ?? Γιατί αν είναι να το πουλάει ακριβα γιατι έτσι θέλει ή "γιατι δεν μπορεί να συναγωνιστει τον κινέζο".... ΧΕΡΕΤΙΣΜΑΤΑ !!!
Θα το παρω απ τον κινέζο και θα μου μείνουν και λεφτα για σουβλακια. Αν δεν μπορεις να συναγωνιστεις τον κινέζο, ΑΣΤΟ μεγάλε. Ανοιξε καλύτερα σουβλατζίδικο, γιατι βλέπω να σου μένουν τα Arduino στα ράφια. Ειναι σκληρή η αγορά και στις μέρες που ζούμε ακόμα και το ενα ευρώ παρακάτω κάνει τη διαφορά.....

----------


## dikos

> Θα το παρω απ τον κινέζο και θα μου μείνουν και λεφτα για σουβλακια. Αν δεν μπορεις να συναγωνιστεις τον κινέζο, ΑΣΤΟ μεγάλε. Ανοιξε καλύτερα σουβλατζίδικο, γιατι βλέπω να σου μένουν τα Arduino στα ράφια. Ειναι σκληρή η αγορά και στις μέρες που ζούμε ακόμα και το ενα ευρώ παρακάτω κάνει τη διαφορά.....



Μεγάλε, τα σουβλάκια πάρτα απο τον κινέζο για να σου μείνουν ακόμα περισσότερα λεφτά.

----------


## DLS 33

Αυτο ?
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/AVR-AVRI...723792383/item

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μεγάλε, τα σουβλάκια πάρτα απο τον κινέζο για να σου μείνουν ακόμα περισσότερα λεφτά.



 Εσύ τώρα γιατί πέτάγεσαι και ειρωνευεσαι ??
Σε πληροφωρώ, με 3 και 4 ευρώ που πουλανε το σουβλακι, ευχαρίστως θα το έπερνα απο τον κινέζο...

Εχετε τρέξει ΟΛΟΙ να "υποστηρίξετε" τον άνθρωπο και μόλις ανοίξει το μαγαζί του με τέτοιες τιμές, θα αρχίσετε ΟΛΟΙ να φωναζετε "κλεφτής" και "απατεώνας" και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια ωραία. Εγώ είμαι ο μόνος που του λέω πως έχει η κατάσταση χωρίς να τον βρίζω ούτε να τον χλευάζω.

 Και στο φινάλε, για πες μου εσυ "σουβλακοφάγε" απο που αγοράζεις τα εξαρτήματα σου για τα "ρομποτάκια" σου ??

----------


## mtzag

τα arduino που βλεπεις στο ebay τα πολυ φτηνα εχουνε καλπικα εξαρτηματα οπως το dkduino που πηρα (ειχε καλπικο usb to serial ).
Τωρα πλεον φοβαμε να παρω atmel απο κινα μπας και ειναι καλπικα και αυτα.

Λογος να παρεις απο ελληνικο μαγαζι ειναι αμα το βιαζεσε.

Οι κινεζοι εχουνε κανει κομπινοεπιστημη την μειωση του κοστους χωρις να εχουνε κανει την ασφαλεια την ποιοτητα και την λειτουργικοτητα.

----------


## sargeid

Φίλε Σωτήρη, καλά όλα αυτά που λές, εγώ μαζί σου. Μόνο μια διόρθωση: το Arduino είναι brand name, αυτά που δείχνεις ΔΕΝ είναι arduino είναι Arduino-Compa​tible, όπως λέμε NIKE και ΜΙΚΕ. Αν ψάξεις arduino γνήσιο οι τιμές είναι περίπου ίδιες με του φίλου μας. Τώρα το πιο θα πάρει ο καθένας είναι επιλογή του αλλά δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα όπως, πολύ σωστά ειπώθηκε, και με "επίθετικο" χαρακτήρα.

----------


## paul333

> τα arduino που βλεπεις στο ebay τα πολυ φτηνα εχουνε καλπικα εξαρτηματα οπως το dkduino που πηρα (ειχε καλπικο usb to serial ).
> Τωρα πλεον φοβαμε να παρω atmel απο κινα μπας και ειναι καλπικα και αυτα.
> 
> Λογος να παρεις απο ελληνικο μαγαζι ειναι αμα το βιαζεσε.
> 
> Οι κινεζοι εχουνε κανει κομπινοεπιστημη την μειωση του κοστους χωρις να εχουνε κανει την ασφαλεια την ποιοτητα και την λειτουργικοτητα.



το θεμα ειναι στην επιλογη που κανεις αμα εισαι προσεκτικος θα αγοραζες το γνησιο arduino με 22euro μαζι με τα μεταφορικα και 
μαζι μερικα εξαρτηματα και απο ευρωπη.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Official-A...item2572fa6d36

----------


## SV1JRT

> Φίλε Σωτήρη, καλά όλα αυτά που λές, εγώ μαζί σου. Μόνο μια διόρθωση: το Arduino είναι brand name, αυτά που δείχνεις ΔΕΝ είναι arduino είναι Arduino-Compa​tible, όπως λέμε NIKE και ΜΙΚΕ. Αν ψάξεις arduino γνήσιο οι τιμές είναι περίπου ίδιες με του φίλου μας. Τώρα το πιο θα πάρει ο καθένας είναι επιλογή του αλλά δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα όπως, πολύ σωστά ειπώθηκε, και με "επίθετικο" χαρακτήρα.



 Αντώνη το Arduino ΔΕΝ είναι "branded name". Ειναι "OPEN SOURCE HARDWARE" όπως ρητά αναφέρετε στην επίσημη σελίδα του Arduino (http://www.arduino.cc). Αυτό σημαίνει οτι ο κεθένας μπορεί να αντιγράψει, τροποποιήσει και πουλήσει Arduino με το επίσημο όνομα ή διαφορετικό. Δέν υπάρχουν "κλονοι" Arduino. Απλά έχει γίνει παραγωγή απο διάφορα εργοστάσια.

----------


## sargeid

Δν μπορεί να το ονομάσει arduino όμως αυτό θέλω να σου πώ... θα είναι ΣΑΝ το arduino, arduino είναι μόνο αυτό που έχει το trademark πάνω σαν ένδειξη ότι ακριβώς ξεχωρίζει από τα dkuino, roboduino και δεν ξέρω γω τι έχει σκεφτεί ο καθένας. τεσπά πάει προσ το off-topic

----------


## tommas

paul333 το γνησιο Arduino που έβαλες στο λινκ απο το e-bay λέει οτι κανει 28 λιρες μαζι με μεταφορικα για ελλαδα, οποτε βγαινει σχεδον 35 ευρω για ελλαδα. Δεν το λεω για να στην πω, απλα επειδη θελω να παρω Arduino κ μου φανηκε καλη τιμη ρωταω μηπως κανω καποιο λαθος εγω.

----------


## dikos

> Εσύ τώρα γιατί πέτάγεσαι και ειρωνευεσαι ??
> Σε πληροφωρώ, με 3 και 4 ευρώ που πουλανε το σουβλακι, ευχαρίστως θα το έπερνα απο τον κινέζο...
> 
> Εχετε τρέξει ΟΛΟΙ να "υποστηρίξετε" τον άνθρωπο και μόλις ανοίξει το μαγαζί του με τέτοιες τιμές, θα αρχίσετε ΟΛΟΙ να φωναζετε "κλεφτής" και "απατεώνας" και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια ωραία. Εγώ είμαι ο μόνος που του λέω πως έχει η κατάσταση χωρίς να τον βρίζω ούτε να τον χλευάζω.
> 
>  Και στο φινάλε, για πες μου εσυ "σουβλακοφάγε" απο που αγοράζεις τα εξαρτήματα σου για τα "ρομποτάκια" σου ??



Απο την Ελλάδα τα αγοράζω φίλε μου, χωρίς να θέλω να πω ότι δεν έχω αγοράσει ποτέ μου απο ebay, τo 95% των αγορών μου γίνετε από Ελληνικά καταστήματα.
Και το σουβλακοφάγος γιατί το προσάπτεις σε εμένα, εσύ δεν αναφέρθηκες στα σουβλάκια; Για γράφε καλύτερα σε παρακαλώ...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Απο την Ελλάδα τα αγοράζω φίλε μου, χωρίς να θέλω να πω ότι δεν έχω αγοράσει ποτέ μου απο ebay, τo 95% των αγορών μου γίνετε από Ελληνικά καταστήματα.
> Και το σουβλακοφάγος γιατί το προσάπτεις σε εμένα, εσύ δεν αναφέρθηκες στα σουβλάκια; Για γράφε καλύτερα σε παρακαλώ...



 Ρε "φίλε", πετάγεσε απο το πουθενά, ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΙΣ και μετά μου λες να προσέχω ΕΓΩ πως μιλάω ???
Για πάρτο αλλιώς γιατι πολυ αέρα πηραμε εδώ μέσα...

----------


## dikos

> Ρε "φίλε", πετάγεσε απο το πουθενά, ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΙΣ και μετά μου λες να προσέχω ΕΓΩ πως μιλάω ???
> Για πάρτο αλλιώς γιατι πολυ αέρα πηραμε εδώ μέσα...



Εντάξει ας το κλείσουμε εδώ γιατί χαλάμε και το θέμα, στην τελική όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε. :Blink:

----------


## paul333

> paul333 το γνησιο Arduino που έβαλες στο λινκ απο το e-bay λέει οτι κανει 28 λιρες μαζι με μεταφορικα για ελλαδα, οποτε βγαινει σχεδον 35 ευρω για ελλαδα. Δεν το λεω για να στην πω, απλα επειδη θελω να παρω Arduino κ μου φανηκε καλη τιμη ρωταω μηπως κανω καποιο λαθος εγω.



Σωστα δεν το προσεξα εγω! τελος παντον πολλη φασαρια για το arduino ο καθενας απο εμας ξερει που θα βρει 
τι! και στην τιμη που το θελει! παντος ψαξτε το καλα πριν κανετε οποιαδηποτε αγορα.

----------


## paul333

> Απο την Ελλάδα τα αγοράζω φίλε μου, χωρίς να θέλω να πω ότι δεν έχω αγοράσει ποτέ μου απο ebay, τo 95% των αγορών μου γίνετε από Ελληνικά καταστήματα.



Σωστο και αυτο να αγοραζεις απο ελλαδα αλλα το θεμα με τα μεταφορικα μεσα στην ελλαδα να χρεωνουν 10euro! 
νομιζω οτι εκει χανουν πελατες τα περισσοτερα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικον online.

----------


## spyroslo

@*SW1JRT*

Δύστυχος έχεις ξεφύγει και είσαι εκτός ελληνικής πραγματικότητας....

Όταν βρεις τα κότσια να ανοίξεις και να συντηρήσεις ένα μαγαζί μετά σημερινά δεδομένα τότε τα ξαναλέμε.....







> Σωστο και αυτο να αγοραζεις απο ελλαδα αλλα το θεμα με τα μεταφορικα μεσα στην ελλαδα να χρεωνουν 10euro! 
> νομιζω οτι εκει χανουν πελατες τα περισσοτερα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικον online.



Με αφορμή τον φίλο δείτε ποσό χρεώνω τα μεταφορικά μου (για ότι ποσό), και μετά πείτε μου αν είμαι απατεώνας και κλεφτής

----------


## paul333

Οι προσπαθεια ειναι πολλη καλη με δωρεαν μεταφορικα και με το φπα 26euro αλλα το θεμα ειναι να μην μεινεις μονο στο arduino.

----------


## SV1JRT

> @*SW1JRT*
> 
> Δύστυχος έχεις ξεφύγει και είσαι εκτός ελληνικής πραγματικότητας....
> 
> Όταν βρεις τα κότσια να ανοίξεις και να συντηρήσεις ένα μαγαζί μετά σημερινά δεδομένα τότε τα ξαναλέμε.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Σπύρο δεν ήθελα να σε θίξω ούτε να στην πώ. Απλά σου είπα τι πιστεύω. για την σημερινή Ελλάδα.
Μαγαζί έχω. Online στο ebay και πάει μια χαρά. ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερα απο ότι περίμενα.....
 Σου έυχομαι καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια σου. Εφόσον οι συμβουλές μου παρεξηγήθηκαν, δεν έχω να πώ κάτι άλλο.

@dikos. Συμφωνω. Αυτή η διαμάχη δεν προσφέρει τίποτα θετικό. Οπως είπες και εσύ, όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε....

----------

